# Deep fried duck



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok so I have a question. With turkey day approaching fast I've been thinking about deep frying a duck, we have a few Peking ducks in the freezer, weighing about 5lbs. Has anybody done this? Any advise for cook times? Recipes? And turkey is also on the menu


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Just last year a duck hunter gave me several and told me the 
Trick.
Cut the breast off throw the rest away.
Chunk in to 3/4 " size
Deep fat fry until just barely pink in the middle 
I have eaten nasty tough greasy disgusting duck 3 times
and vowed it was the last.
BUT the meat was free,the fryer was ready.
From this recipe on all duck will be cooked this way.
Tender juicy tasty YUM!
Seems wasteful but this is the only time I ENJOYED DUCK.


----------



## SammyP (Jan 17, 2014)

I feel the same about duck, although I still eat it, meat is meat sometimes. My favorite way to have the breast meat is to cut it in strips, place it in a jalapeño and rap it in bacon. Grill until well done and dip in BBQ sauce. I've never tried to fry it, that will probably be the next way to try it.


----------



## Texas (May 14, 2013)

I like duck the same as goose and dove. Wrap meat in bacon with a slice of japaleno and broil. Give the duck, goose and dove to the dog and eat the bacon. Yummy


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Do NOT ever deep-fry a duck unless the alternative is eating it raw...

& Jimthewagontraveler, you and all your duck hunting buddies are more than welcome to pack 'everything else' in a cooler & mail it to me  :teehee:

to the OP: one question - 

Who told you it was a 'Peking' duck & WHY would you freeze it if it was?


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

Peking Duck is fried duck but not deep fried it is actually a time consuming process of pouring hot grease over the duck. Duck is one of those meats that can be delicious if done right and my personal favorite is smoking it and thinly slicing it and serving it chilled with a garlic red pepper white bean hummus.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

hitman3872 said:


> Peking Duck is fried duck but not deep fried it is actually a time consuming process of pouring hot grease over the duck. Duck is one of those meats that can be delicious if done right and my personal favorite is smoking it and thinly slicing it and serving it chilled with a garlic red pepper white bean hummus.


While I agree that it's all in the prep, I still don't like duck. I'm a good cook, really good, I've sat down with others eating the duck I've cooked to be told it's amazing but I don't like it. Funny because I'll eat just about anything, not at all fussy with food' I'll even eat duck, but I won't enjoy it.

I also don't like goats milk, any goats milk, I've tried and tried but it's horrible. There are a few things I just don't like.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The best way I have had duck was to make soup out of it. Chicken noodle without the chicken. I also throw in some carrots and peas... mmmmmm


----------

